# 2012-2013 Flux Bindings



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

FLUX released the 2012-2013 bindings. There is a unique video for each model on Flux Bindings on Vimeo .... or on Flux Bindings | Facebook
Check them out! 
What do you think?


----------



## socalboarder (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't wait to try the new DS30's. I really like the black, white and red colorway. Thinking they would look awesome on my Signal Rocker Light.


----------



## sw00shm4n (Jan 19, 2012)

Interested in checking out the sf45. New design looks much cleaner, but not feeling the high back grapic.


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

they still have the old slider on the reg DMCC/SF45 highback lol. Probably cause the non-slider versions have those foam blocks that look like they could pack-in over time, giving everybody those urethane stabilizers was prob a good idea, so are the diff main straps. Also it seems like they lowered the carbon mix in the DMCC light? Actually sounds like they made it significantly softer, fair enough as people were complaining about mismatch between base/highback flex lol. Burton has that hinge lateral flex thing on their diode too, and yet flux is still sticking to their principals of making a very stiff binding. Can't wait for someone to review those ultima highbacks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I love Flux, but that video was hard to watch. Did they find the most boring, monotone guy in the office to narrate that? It felt like watching one of those "How It's Made" episodes on the Science Channel. Awful.


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

had the same guy for a few years at least.
They're Japanese, gotta get first white man in Japan they see. AT LEAST IT'S NOT ENGRISH


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

yuhaoyang said:


> had the same guy for a few years at least.
> They're Japanese, gotta get first white man in Japan they see. AT LEAST IT'S NOT ENGRISH


They should get the guys who do the voiceover for Iron Chef. That would be hilarious.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> They should get the guys who do the voiceover for Iron Chef. That would be hilarious.


:laugh:

10


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> They should get the guys who do the voiceover for Iron Chef. That would be hilarious.


Or MXC.

New DS30s look tasty but so do the TT30.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

The DMCC Lights are some of the best looking bindings I have seen in a while. Makes up for how hideous they are this year!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

duh said:


> The DMCC Lights are some of the best looking bindings I have seen in a while. Makes up for how hideous they are this year!


You mean last year right? They were UGLY last year. I had a pair. Sold them though (got them cheap)


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I love Flux, but that video was hard to watch. Did they find the most boring, monotone guy in the office to narrate that? It felt like watching one of those "How It's Made" episodes on the Science Channel. Awful.



Couldn't quite put my finger on it...but you nailed it. :laugh:


----------

